# hotmail, live, me, microsoft.com etc all blocking TUG email



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2011)

currently all of these providers (any anthing else hosted under hotmail/live.com) are blocking all emails sent from TUG.

this includes membership info, renewal emails, TUG ad message email notifications, etc etc.

We are working with our ISP to correct this, but have no ETA.

absolutely insane at the amount of spam I get on a regular basis (and its easily above 90% of my total emails)...that a legitimate domain ends up on a block list.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 24, 2011)

Brian, Thunderbird also flags the TUG Newsletter as SPAM.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 24, 2011)

Fredm said:


> Brian, Thunderbird also flags the TUG Newsletter as SPAM.



Thunderbird's filtering doesn't flag anything as "SPAM".  Thunderbird uses the term "junk".   If you are seeing the word SPAM (perhaps inserted into the message title) then this is being done by spam checking on your incoming mail server before it is ever downloaded by TBird.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 25, 2011)

Makai Guy said:


> Thunderbird's filtering doesn't flag anything as "SPAM".  Thunderbird uses the term "junk".   If you are seeing the word SPAM (perhaps inserted into the message title) then this is being done by spam checking on your incoming mail server before it is ever downloaded by TBird.



Sorry, it flags as "junk". Of course, I ignore it. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Fredm said:


> Sorry, it flags as "junk". Of course, I ignore it. Just thought you would like to know.



1) Short term: Mark any such message as "Not junk".

2) Right click the sender address and select 'Add to my address book".

3) Set your installation to exempt entries in your address book from spam checking:

Menu Path:

[In Windows & OSX]: Tools | Account Settings, or 
[In *nix]: Edit | Account Settings

.. then, in the left pane, under the account name, Junk Settings

[√] Do not mark as junk if sender is in; [Choose address book]


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2011)

the original issue with hotmail/live/etc has been fixed!


----------

